# Edit link missing?



## Thanatopsis (Feb 16, 2015)

I went to edit a post of mine to fix a typo I noticed, and the edit link isn't there. Any idea what's going on with this? I've never had an issue with it before.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 16, 2015)

The ability to edit posts disappears after 48 hours.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Feb 20, 2015)

Ahh, ok. Thanks I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 27, 2015)

Is it also 48 hours for thread titles? just curious


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 28, 2015)

Sofos said:


> Is it also 48 hours for thread titles? just curious



As far as I know, yes. That said Alex could have changed it. I can always edit so I'm not sure exactly what users can do. 

Give it a try: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...30-alestorm-lady-gaga-magnetic-telephone.html


----------



## Sofos (Aug 28, 2015)

Nope can't edit, must also be 48 hours. Thanks Max!


----------

